
Ask HN: Do you want Screenhero back? (Screenhero-cofounder here) - jsherwani
Screenhero (YC W13) was acquired by Slack, and our tech powers Slack Calls. Today, Slack announced it&#x27;s sunsetting Screenhero-style screen sharing in Slack Calls.<p>I know there are lots of people that loved Screenhero, and I&#x27;m curious if your needs are being met through existing alternatives (Tuple, UseTogether, Zoom). If not, I&#x27;m considering working on a successor.<p>FYI I&#x27;ve been working on rebooting my previous startup in the remote desktop space, and have built Scrn (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scrn.app) with a small team. But with today&#x27;s announcement, I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s a far greater need for a Screenhero-style  remote work &#x2F; collaboration product.
======
thinksocrates
I don't think anything is as good as screen hero used to be. The problem that
I've had since it's been integrated with Slack is that it often acts like
there's not enough bandwidth. Choppy connections, etc. I end up switching to a
Google Hangout which will typically work fine.

I think there's some clear space for "remote pair programming" tools.

------
devm0de
Our company misses screen hero big time, comes up in discussion often. The
only suitable replacement we’ve found is vscode liveshare which is actually
very good but not everyone wants to use vscode.

------
davidkneely
I loved using Screenhero to pair program with my buddy in SF. I'm in Hawaii.
Screenhero was fantastic for taking control of the keyboard and mouse (which
is not possible with Google Hangouts). Please bring it back!

------
kylecordes
These folks seem to thing there is a market for something like it:

[https://tuple.app/](https://tuple.app/)

~~~
jsherwani
Tuple's one of the alternatives I meant — I just edited my original post to
explicitly mention them along with UseTogether. If the needs are met through
tools like this, that's great, but if not, I'm potentially interested in
solving this problem permanently.

